
How Austin became a top city for women in tech - GCA10
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-austin-became-city-women-tech-caroline-fairchild/
======
kod
I've lived in Austin my whole life, started working in tech 20 years ago.

I could count on 1 hand the number of female developers I've worked with.

